# معجم هند سة التعدين mining enginering dictionary



## alshangiti (12 مارس 2007)

حيث اننى اعمل مهندسا فى مجال التعدين ل 16 سنة فى مناجم الذهب والنحاس والبوكسايت واطمح الا ان اعد معجما با للغة العربية لجميع مصطلحات التعدين وسو ف ابدأ بنشر هذة المصطلحات تباعا فا رجو من المهتمين المساعدة با لملا حظات . 


وشكرا 

معجم مصطلحات التعدين​


· Blasting:
· عملية نسف أو تكسير الخام أو الصخور تمهيداً لاستخراجها من المناجم سواء السطحية أو تحت الأرض.

· Ventilations:
· دفع كمية من الهواء الجوي النظيف إلى داخل المنجم أو سحب الهواء الفاسد باستخدام مراوح المناجم وذلك للمناجم تحت الأرضية العميقة.

· Massive Deposit:
· خام ذو امتداد كبير في الطول والعرض.

· Measured Ore:
· هو الخام الذي حسبت كميته من الأبعاد الواضحة في الطبقات والأعمال المنجمية والحفر الماسي، كما تم تعيين درجة التركيز من نتائج العينات، وأن الخواص الجيولوجية تؤكد شكل الخام وحجمه ودرجة تركيزه.

· Stope:
· مكان في جسم الخام يتم إستخراج الخام منه بالحفر والتفجير.

· Stoping: 
· عملية استخراج الخام وكل خام له طريقة معينة لإستخراجه حسب شكله وميله وعمقه وخواصه.

· Strike:
· اتجاه خط أفقي في مستوى العرق المعدني.

· Sump:
· حفرة لتجميع أو تخزين المياه داخل المنجم تمهيداً لضخها إلى سطح الأرض.

· Waste:
· مواد تركيز المعدن فيها منخفض بحيث لا يكمن استغلالها اقتصادياً.

· Rock Blots:
· مسامير توضع في الثقوب وتربط جيداً لدعم الصخور.

· Overburden:
· التربة أو الصخور التي تعلو الخام مباشرة

· Outcrop:
· الجزء الظاهر من الخام على سطح الأرض.

· Flotation:
· طريق تستخدم لفصل المعادن وذلك بحيث يتم التصاق معادن معينه سبق طحنها ومزجها بالماء بفقاعات من الهواء مما يؤدي إلى تعويمها إلى السطح بينما تغوص معادن النفايات إلى القاع أو تمر من خلال مخرج.

· Run of mine (ROM):
· الخام المستخرج من المنجم والذي يمثل متوسط نسبة تركيز الخام بالمنجم.

· Muck:
· الخام الذي تم تكسيره بالتفجير.


إلى اللقاء في العدد القادم


----------



## علاء الهدي (13 مارس 2007)

المهندس الشنقيطي 
جزاك الله خيراً 
قسم المناجم في الملتقي كان يفتقد لمهندس بمثل خبرتك العلمية والعملية
وأتمنى ان تعم الفائده.


----------



## علاء الهدي (13 مارس 2007)

معجم مصطلحات التعدين​ 
· Rock Blots:
· مسامير توضع في الثقوب وتربط جيداً لدعم الصخور.


هناك خطأ إملائي في كلمة Rock Blots
والصواب Rock Bolts التي قد تسمي بالمسمار الصخري ويستخدم في تدعيم صخور المناجم


----------



## alshangiti (13 مارس 2007)

الأخ- علاء المهدى 


شكرا على ملاحظتك 

وفقك اللة


----------



## هاني عثمان سليمان (13 مارس 2007)

تحياتي.........................................


----------



## alshangiti (24 مارس 2007)

*معجم مصطلحات التعدين*



في الأ سابيع الماضية تطرقنا إلى عدد من مصطلحات التعدين وسوف نكمل هذا الأسبوع بعضاً من هذه المصطلحات.​

. Ball Mill

. إحدى معدات طحن الخام التي تستخدم في طحن الخام الى حبيبات صغيرة وهي تستخدم كور حديدية كوسط للطحن.​
. Gangue

. المواد المعدنية التي تكون عادة غير مفيدة ويتم التخلص منها كنفايات حالما يتم فصلها من المعادن المفيدة.​
. Royalty

. المبالغ التي تدفعها شركة ما تستغل منجماً ما إلى المالك الحقيقي مقابل إستغلال المعادن في منطقة الامتياز.​


. Primary Crushers

. الكسارات الاوليه وهي عبارة عن مكائن ضخمة تستعمل لتصغير حجم الخارج من المنجم إلى حجم مناسب للنقل وتغذيه الكسارات الثانويه ، ويكون عمل الكسارات الاوليه بدائره مفتوحه مع وجود او عدم وجود مناخل.
وهناك نوعان من هذه الكسارات هي الكسارات الفكيه والكسارات اللفافة.​​
Jaw Crushers

. هي الكسارات الفكيه وهي عبارة عن صفيحتين تنفتحان وتنفلقان بصوره مماثلة للفكين يوضع الفكان بحيث يحصران بينهما زاوية حادة ، ويمكن لهذه الكسارة التعامل مع الخام ذى حجم (1022م) كحد أعلى بمعدل تكسير يقدر بـ (725) طن في الساعة بفتحه قدرها 203 سم. 
​
. Gyrotory Crushers

. تستخدم هذه الكسارات في المناجم ذات معدل التكسير الذى يزيد عن 900 طن في الساعة وتصل هذه الكسارات بالحجم الى حد 1830م للفتحه وتستطيع تكسير احجام من الخام تصل إلى 1370 سم كحد أعلى بمعدل يصل إلى 3000 طن بالساعة.
​
. Secondry Crushers

. الكسارات الثانوية أخف بكثير من الكسارات الأولوية ، وبما أنـها تأخذ الخام المتكسر أولياً كغذاء فمن الطبيعي ان يكون الحجم الاقصى للغذاء أقل من 15مم بالقطر.

​
. Flowsheet

. هي عبارة صورة تخطيطيه تبين توالي العمليات في معمل معالجة الخام حيث يمنك جمع كافة العمليات ذات الخصوصية المعنية مثل التكسير ، الطحن ، ..........

والى اللقا ء مع كلمات أخرى --------------------​


----------



## alshangiti (26 مارس 2007)

*معجم مصطلحات التعدين*

في الأ سابيع الماضية تطرقنا إلى عدد من مصطلحات التعدين وسوف نكمل هذا الأسبوع بعضاً من هذه المصطلحات.

. Ball Mill


. إحدى معدات طحن الخام التي تستخدم في طحن الخام الى حبيبات صغيرة وهي تستخدم كور حديدية كوسط للطحن.​ 
. Gangue


. المواد المعدنية التي تكون عادة غير مفيدة ويتم التخلص منها كنفايات حالما يتم فصلها من المعادن المفيدة.​ 
. Royalty


. المبالغ التي تدفعها شركة ما تستغل منجماً ما إلى المالك الحقيقي مقابل إستغلال المعادن في منطقة الامتياز.​ 


. Primary Crushers


. الكسارات الاوليه وهي عبارة عن مكائن ضخمة تستعمل لتصغير حجم الخارج من المنجم إلى حجم مناسب للنقل وتغذيه الكسارات الثانويه ، ويكون عمل الكسارات الاوليه بدائره مفتوحه مع وجود او عدم وجود مناخل.

وهناك نوعان من هذه الكسارات هي الكسارات الفكيه والكسارات اللفافة.

​

Jaw Crushers


. هي الكسارات الفكيه وهي عبارة عن صفيحتين تنفتحان وتنفلقان بصوره مماثلة للفكين يوضع الفكان بحيث يحصران بينهما زاوية حادة ، ويمكن لهذه الكسارة التعامل مع الخام ذى حجم (1022م) كحد أعلى بمعدل تكسير يقدر بـ (725) طن في الساعة بفتحه قدرها 203 سم. ​ 


. Gyrotory Crushers


. تستخدم هذه الكسارات في المناجم ذات معدل التكسير الذى يزيد عن 900 طن في الساعة وتصل هذه الكسارات بالحجم الى حد 1830م للفتحه وتستطيع تكسير احجام من الخام تصل إلى 1370 سم كحد أعلى بمعدل يصل إلى 3000 طن بالساعة.​ 


. Secondry Crushers


. الكسارات الثانوية أخف بكثير من الكسارات الأولوية ، وبما أنـها تأخذ الخام المتكسر أولياً كغذاء فمن الطبيعي ان يكون الحجم الاقصى للغذاء أقل من 15مم بالقطر.​ 



. Flowsheet


. هي عبارة صورة تخطيطيه تبين توالي العمليات في معمل معالجة الخام حيث يمنك جمع كافة العمليات ذات الخصوصية المعنية مثل التكسير ، الطحن ، ..........​ 
والى اللقا ء مع كلمات أخرى --------------------​


----------



## مراقب (26 مارس 2007)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## اهلاوى بالفطرة (31 مارس 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااا ياباش مهندس
بس ممكن طلب انا عايز معجم متخصص فى مصطلحات البترول انزله من النت


----------



## alshangiti (2 أبريل 2007)

*معجم مصطلحات التعدين باللغة الأنجليزية*

*Acidic precipitation *- Snow and rain that have a low pH, caused by sulphur dioxide and nitric oxide gases from industrial activity released into the atmosphere.
*Acidic rocks* - Igneous rock carrying a high (greater than 65%) proportion of silica.
*Acid mine drainage* - Acidic run-off water from mine waste dumps and mill tailings ponds containing sulphide minerals. Also refers to ground water pumped to surface from mines.
*Adit* - An opening driven horizontally into the side of a mountain or hill for providing access to a mineral deposit. 
*Aerial magnetometer* - An instrument used to measure magnetic field strength from an airplane.
*Aeromagnetic survey* - A geophysical survey using a magnetometer aboard, or towed behind, an aircraft.
*Agglomerate* - A breccia composed largely or entirely of fragments of volcanic rocks.
*Agglomeration* - A method of concentrating valuable minerals based on their adhesion properties.
*Agitation* - In metallurgy, the act or state of being stirred or shaken mechanically, sometimes accomplished by the introduction of compressed air.
*Airborne survey* - A survey made from an aircraft to obtain photographs, or measure magnetic properties, radioactivity, etc.
*Alloy* - A compound of two or more metals.
*Alluvium* - Relatively recent deposits of sedimentary material laid down in river beds, flood plains, lakes, or at the base of mountain slopes. (adj. alluvial)
*Alpha meter* - An instrument used to measure positively charged particles emitted by radioactive materials.
*Alpha ray* - A positively charged particle emitted by certain radioactive materials.
*Alteration* - Any physical or chemical change in a rock or mineral subsequent to its formation. Milder and more localized than metamorphism.
*Amorphous* - A term applied to rocks or minerals that possess no definite crystal structure or form, such as amorphous carbon.
*Amortization* - The gradual and systematic writing off of a balance in an account over an appropriate period.
*Amphibolite* - A gneiss or schist largely made up of amphibole and plagioclase minerals.
*ANFO* - Acronym for ammonium nitrate and fuel oil, a mixture used as a blasting agent in many mines.
*Annual report* - The formal financial statements and report on operations issued by a corporation to its shareholders after its fiscal year-end.
*Anode* - A rectangular plate of metal cast in a shape suitable for refining by the electrolytic process.
*Anomaly* - Any departure from the norm which may indicate the presence of mineralization in the underlying bedrock.
*Anthracite* - A hard, black coal containing a high percentage of fixed carbon and a low percentage of volatile matter.
*Anticline* - An arch or fold in layers of rock shaped like the crest of a wave.
*Apex* - The top or terminal edge of a vein on surface or its nearest point to the surface.
*Ash* - The inorganic residue remaining after ignition of coal.
*Assay* - A chemical test performed on a sample of ores or minerals to determine the amount of valuable metals contained.
*Assay foot* *(metre, inch, centimetre)* - The assay value multiplied by the number of feet, metres, inches, centimetres across which the sample is taken.
*Assay map* - Plan view of an area indicating assay values and locations of all samples taken on the property.
*Assessment work* - The amount of work, specified by mining law, that must be performed each year in order to retain legal control of mining claims.
*Authorized capital* - see capital stock.
*Autogenous grinding* - The process of grinding ore in a rotating cylinder using large pieces of the ore instead of conventional steel balls or rods.


----------



## alshangiti (28 سبتمبر 2011)

دعوة للجميع للمساعدة فى اكمال هدا المعجم لجميع مصطلحات التعدين والفلزات حيث لا يوجد معجم مكتمل با للغة العربية والرجاء من الجميع الاضافة لاكمال هدا المعجم ونستطيع فى النهاية خلال عام عمل كتاب كامل عن التعدين يصفة عامة .


----------



## alshangiti (4 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.alphadictionary.com/directory/Specialty_Dictionaries/Mining/

*Mining*



*Dictionaries*


*Dictionary of Mining, Mineral, and Related Terms*Dictionary of Mining, Mineral, and Related Terms as published on CD-ROM by the U.S. Bureau of Mines
*Dictionary of Mining, Mineral, and Related Terms*Dictionary of Mining, Mineral, and Related Terms as published on CD-ROM by the U.S. Bureau of Mines.
Coal Industry Terms The Coal Industry Annual, the Annual Coal Report, and the Quarterly Coal Report provide comprehensive information about U.S. coal production, distribution, exports, imports, receipts, prices, consumption, and stocks. Coke production, consumption, distribution, imports, and exports data are also provided. 
Encyclopedia of Minerals Large and very detailed scientific catalog of minerals. 
Glossaries of Mining Safety Four glossaries of mining, electrical, diesel, and blasting terms. 
Glossary of Coal Terms 
InfoMine Dictionary


----------



## alshangiti (6 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.coaleducation.org/glossary.htm
Glossary of Mining Terms


----------



## medo_30002002 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع ولكن حتى نستفيد اكثر برجاء تجميع المصطلحات فى ملف واحد حتى لا يحدث تشتيت وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alshangiti (27 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على الملاحظة


----------



## younes géol (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيل​*ا


----------



## mugdad (22 ديسمبر 2011)

لك خالص شكرى يااستاذى


----------



## en_yasser75 (29 فبراير 2012)

الحمد لله الذى هدنا لتلك المعلمات


----------



## hussienghanem (10 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## immortality (27 أكتوبر 2012)

انا جديده معاكم وان شاء الله نستفيد وبارك الله فيكم عالمجهودات


----------



## Eng.Saleh Ajarmeh (4 يناير 2013)

*معجم هندسة التعدين / مشروع جدير بالإهتمام من الجميع*

الأخ المهندس يحي الشنقيطي
بوركت جهودك الطيبة لإخراج مثل هذا العمل إلى حيز الوجود، وستتظافر الجهود جميعاً إن شاء الله لإتمام هذه الفكره.


----------



## Eng . Geophysics (20 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## elsayed80 (4 أبريل 2014)

احسنت -:75:


----------



## جيهان السلحدار (27 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا علي معلوماتك القيمة


----------



## ساره حساسين (10 سبتمبر 2016)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## Kw.i (1 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alshangiti (18 مارس 2018)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله عودة مرة اخرى بعد انقطاع لاتمام هذا المشروع واتمنى المشاركة من الجميع 

Dressing-Mineral processing 
معالجة المعادن اوتجهيز الخامات لاستخلاص العناصر الثمينة 
Recovery 
نسبة الاستخلاص وهى النسبةالمئوية للعنصر الكلى الموجود فى الخام والذى من الممكن استخلاصه حيث ان نسية 90% استخلاص تعنى ال 90% من العنصر الخام استخلصت من الخام بينما ال 10% من التركيز فقدت مع المخلفات او النفايات 
Assay
تحليل العينات كيميائيا وهو اختبار عينة من الخام لتعيين محتواها من المعادن القيمة 
Ball mill 
طاحونة كور وهى احدى معدات سحق الخام التى تستخدم فى طحن الخام الى حبيبات صغيرة باستخدام كور حديدية كوسط للطحن


----------



## alshangiti (18 مارس 2018)

Base Metal 
معادن الاساس وهى فلزات تجارية مثل النحاس او الزنك ويستخدم هذ التعبيرلتمييز هذم المعادن عن المعادن النفيسة 

Precious *Metal
اصر كيميائية معدنية نادرة طبيعية التشكل ذات قيمة اقتصادية عالية. كيميائيًا، فإن المعادن الثمينة أقل تفاعلية من معظم العناصر وأكثر بريقًا وليونة ومرونة كما أن درجة انصهارها أعلى منالمعادن الأخرى مثل الذهب 
[FONT=arial, sans-serif]Flotation

تركيز الخامات بطريقة التعويم حيث يتم فيها التصاق معادن معينة سبق طحنها ومزجها بالماء بفقاعات من الهواء ممايؤدي الى تعويمها الى السطح بينما تغوص معادن النفايات الى القاع 
Grade
نسبة تركيز الخام مثل المعادن النفيسة (الذهب) يعبر عن درجة تركيزها بالاوقيلت او بالغرام لكل طن و النسبة المئوية ل معادن الاساس مثل النحاس والزنك % 
[/FONT]
*


----------



## عثمان خليل (28 ديسمبر 2020)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

